# August 14th was a very special day!



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

It was Jasper's birthday!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

My little fluffy buddy is now a whole year old!  I can't believe he's only been with me for 10 months! It feels like he's been around forever! I cannot imagine getting luckier with a kitten than I did with Jasper. He is the most wonderful, friendly, laid back cat out there.

For his birthday he and Spot got to eat a fancy meal I prepared for them. I bought some Wellness food that was a pate topped with shredded, then topped that with crumbled freeze dried chicken and some of the leftover kibbles from before I switched Spot to wet. They LOVED it! 










Here they are watching me prepare it. There was a lot of anticipatory meowing 










Digging in! :kittyball










"Deeeeeeeelicious!"










Spot was very nice and let the birthday boy nibble on his portion (for a little bit. hehe). 

... and finally, here's two random pictures of my handsome boys :heart



















Thank you all for reading!


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Belated Jasper!

Looks like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww thanks for sharing those cute pictures. Happy 1st birthday, Jasper! You are truly well loved!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, gorgeous Jasper!!! I love the picture of him licking the birthday treat off of his face.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Tracy Giggles said:


> Happy Belated Jasper!
> 
> Looks like you had a wonderful day!


Jasper says thank you! I think he did have a wonderful day. He and his brother Spot were out like lights after his birthday dinner. 



TabbCatt said:


> Aww thanks for sharing those cute pictures. Happy 1st birthday, Jasper! You are truly well loved!


You're so welcome! Jasper says thanks! He is indeed well loved. Well, spoiled might be a better way to describe it 



DebS said:


> Happy Birthday, gorgeous Jasper!!! I love the picture of him licking the birthday treat off of his face.


Thank you, from fluffy and me! He is such a funny little guy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, beautiful boy!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg that is hilarious because August 14th was Ellie's 2nd birthday! 

Jasper is SUCH a gorgeous little fluffball! Him and Spot are seriously too adorable for words! Happy 1st birthday, Jasper!!!  Time has flown, it feels like just yesterday that you got him!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Penblwydd hapus!!!! As we say around here!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Birthday Greetings to your fluffy friend!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow what a b day meal...Happy b day Jasper


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG!! Happy Birthday Jasper!
You know your Daddy loves you!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪♪ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday to you ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday Dear Jasper
♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪♪ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday to you ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪♪ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray for Jasper!! Happy happy birthday, you gorgeous cat!


----------

